# Slotted Furniture Project Ideas?



## BubbaG (Oct 20, 2009)

I want to make a peice of slotted furniture - but I want it do be different and stand out. I hope to be able to take this to a local competition for the state, so all ideas are appreciated! Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Welcome. I for one don't know what slotted furniture is, tell us more.


----------



## BubbaG (Oct 20, 2009)

Maybe there is another name for it, but "slotted" is the term I was taught. Anyway, here is one of the only sites I have found that make this type of furniture. 

http://www.eiryrock.co.uk/products/index.phphttp://www.eiryrock.co.uk/products/pivoting_chair.php

Thanks


----------



## nicewood (Sep 15, 2009)

Never heard of this type of furniture before, it looks " different" to say the least


----------



## ClarkMcGill (Aug 20, 2009)

BubbaG, What type of peice do you have in mind. I can surely help you develop your idea. A few years in Architecture school and hours reading about this style under my belt. Let me know if you would like some help.


----------



## jimmoc (Dec 17, 2009)

do a web search on the furniture producer nils holger moorman.... he's kinda nuts!


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Interesting style*

I would try in incorporate contrasting materials if at all possible. Take the chair backs and seat, you could inlay purple heart, oaks, mahogany, walnut, etc. to enhance the eye catching aspects of the style.


----------

